# Preadator Scope Reticle



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm debating whether or not its worth the LRX reticle as seen here










or should I just stick with a plain reticle?
its for a 22-250


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

I would stick with the plain duplex. Less clutter seems to be better when it comes to reticles.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well it wouldn't be all bad I guess. It can get a little cluttered with all the lines and stuff, especially when it comes to fast shots.

But for my 22-250 at 3600fps, my 200yd drop is 2" so it would be even with your first line. My 300yd drop is 8.5" so it would be between the 2nd and 3rd line. My 400yd drop is 21" right between the 3rd and 4th line.

It's basically a mil-dot scope only with narrower lines. for example at 200yds I hold just a hair over center, 2/10" or so. At 300 is't 3/4 or a mil. and at 400yds on my mildot scope it is 1.5mils down.

I'll worn you it can get confusing in a hurry.

Give it a shot, nothing to loose, it's only money right.

xdeano


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey guys,

I am not sure but it looks the the Leupold Varmint hunter reticle and if so I love mine. I have one in a 4.5x14VX 3LR and it is an awesome scope and reticle. I use it on a 22-250 also. That reticle does have a bit of a learning curve to it tho, so to get the most out of it, you do have to practice with it.

Yes, there is some "getting used to" clutter but you do simply get used to seeing it in there. As long as you keep the power down low, which you should be on a stand anyway, it keeps the clutter to a minimum.

All you do is mount it up, sight the main crosshair to 200yards, and then shoot all the other crosshairs until you find out what range they ACTUALLY are on at. The little lines are awesome for windage on a prairie dog town and that helps you learn to shoot the wind and connect on coyotes too.

What I liked best was that you do not have to hold the main crosshair off on the snow or dirt and hope you got the windage right. There will be a part of the crosshair you "paint" on the coyote.

I would try it, knowing what I know but to each his own.

Good luck,

Jaybic


----------



## BMoe (Mar 6, 2009)

Get it!! :sniper:


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

I have the leupold reticle pictured above, and agree with the posts so far. There is a learning curve. Also, remember, changing magnification will change the point of impact on all POI except for the central crosshair.

Burris makes a similar system which I have on my AR. I like them both. I have a cheat sheet on the stock to remind me what happens in various situations. Obviously no time for that when you see a predator, but nice to read/remember on your way from the truck to the field, especially when you shoot a few calibers. Definitely will require an investment in ammo and time to see where your loads hit at various ranges, but in my opinion its worth your time.


----------

